# What level should I evolve my Onix at, and why?



## easpa (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm getting Soul Silver on Friday, and I'm wondering what level should I evolve my Onix at?


----------



## NikoKing (Mar 24, 2010)

30-35 would be my recommendation.


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 24, 2010)

40. You don't want it to evolve too early, since it'll be hella weak.


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 24, 2010)

I see no benefit of letting your Onix get to level 30-40 before evolving it. It doesn't learn any new moves or anything special.

On the other hand, you'll want it to evolve before level 38 so Steelix can learn Curse.

I'd evolve it a.s.a.p.


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 24, 2010)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I see no benefit of letting your Onix get to level 30-40 before evolving it. It doesn't learn any new moves or anything special.
> 
> On the other hand, you'll want it to evolve before level 38 so Steelix can learn Curse.
> 
> I'd evolve it a.s.a.p.


How do you know this. >:[

You're like a portable pokemon encyclopedia....that moves by itself.


----------



## NikoKing (Mar 24, 2010)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I see no benefit of letting your Onix get to level 30-40 before evolving it. It doesn't learn any new moves or anything special.
> 
> On the other hand, you'll want it to evolve before level 38 so Steelix can learn Curse.
> 
> I'd evolve it a.s.a.p.


Curse <333.


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 24, 2010)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I checked Serebii's pokedex for all that.


----------

